# Romanian national for cleaning /babysitting in home



## spinningCrab (31 Aug 2008)

I would like to hire a romanian national to do some domestic work in my house - eg. cleaning and occasional babysitting.
Do I need to check anything with regard to her legality in Ireland. She tells me she is legal in the country, and she can do occasional work and get paid for it in cash. However she does not have a full work permit to take a "proper" job .

Is this a normal situation ? Am I ok to pay her for occasional work ? or am I breaking either emigration/employment rules.


----------



## winnie101 (1 Sep 2008)

i previously worked with a company where we a romanian couple approached us looking for work ...when we tried to get permits for them we couldnt as dey didnt qualify for permits, we tried to get pps numbers and what we were told was that romanians are not allowed to work legally in ireland even thought romania is part of the eu 

from what i can rem they are not entitled to social welfare ....


----------



## LouthLass (1 Sep 2008)

Any use?

http://www.workpermit.com/ireland/ireland_bulgarians_romanians_htm


----------



## csirl (1 Sep 2008)

> She tells me she is legal in the country


 
It is legal for Romanians to come to Ireland on holiday - so technically this could be true. However, it is illegal for Romanians to work in Ireland without first having obtained a work permit. The chances of getting a work permit for domestic work is nil as there is no shortage of EU nationals who are legally entitled to work in Ireland available to do this sort of work.



> and she can do occasional work and get paid for it in cash.


 
"Getting paid cash" i.e. not putting it thru the tax system is illegal for everyone. For a Romanian, it is a deportable offence. 



> am I breaking either emigration/employment rules.


 
Yes, you would be employing someone illegally which would make you liable for criminal prosecution.


Considering the problems with employing a Romanian, why are you thinking of doing it? Would it not be a lot easier and safer to get someone who is fully legal?


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (1 Sep 2008)

AFAIK Bulgarians and Romanian nationals who held a work permit in Ireland for a continuous 12 month period prior to their respective countries being admitted to the E.U. (thus becoming European Union Citizens) are now and will always be exempt from being required to need a work permit in Ireland. We have a Bulgarian working for us in our business and always had to get a permit each year, but since she held a 12 month permit previous to the accession date of Bulgaria , she fell into the newly exempted group. Romanians and Bulgarians who do not fit into this group ie - never worked here before ,are restricted and not allowed to work and may enter  as tourists only. The onus is on the Employer to satisfy themselves that the PPS number relates to the person applying for the job. If they don't have a PPS number don't employ them .


----------



## Welfarite (1 Sep 2008)

Gobstopper has is dead on. Any Romanian/Bulgarian who entered this country after the "Accession date" (1st January 2007) need a work permit to work here. (There was something about being self-employed as a way around this but I'm not too sure about the details). 

Other than that, even if they were in the country before that date, they needed to have a valid Work Permit or Green Card on 31st December 2006 to remain/work here legally without them.

They can apply for PPS numbers alright as these are now required for driving licences, council housing, etc, but having one does not automatically entitle them to work or claim SW here.


----------



## sighte (5 Sep 2008)

Although is seems that the Romanian woman hasn't done this, Romanians and Bulgarians are free to enter Ireland and set up their own businesses without any special permit. It's only if they want to become an employee that they need a work permit.


----------

